# got her to petsmart for groom/socialization, trip gone wrong with groom :(



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

not very happy with the product... i went to the vet yesterday, he complimented me on how well her nails look and how great of a job i was taking care of them and that he did not need to cut them... being that, i did not tell the groomer lady not to trim her nails thinking she would see that they have been done... now they look too far cut. i don't think she hit the quick but they just don't have their little cutesy curve anymore!!! they are thicker at the cut instead of just the tip and i am very mad. i should have said do not touch the nails but i did not think that she would have ruined them...(IMO) also one was kinda chipped after... like a human hangnail... gosh... i will try to upload a picture... socialization gone wrong. ps, all those other dogs in the salon were just rude barking at her. I hope this does not set her back.
at least she got loving by her favorite cashier and an ear cleaning. her fur does look good too, im just mad about the nails


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I know you're frustrated but they'll grow back quickly and if she didn't hit the quick then your pup shouldn't have any negative feelings about the whole experience. I guess it's a lesson learned that we gotta tell the groomers exactly what we want. I usually threaten bodily harm if they take scissors to him 

I just saw the picture and I agree with you that they probably looked better before but again, they'll grow back. I know it sucks though when you don't get what you want.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

That's how they're supposed to be 
If they start to curve, it's time for a trim.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i know they are supposed to get trimmed more, i just feel it is way too much cut off. like the vet said they were perfect yesterday. and i believe they pretty much were. he was about to cut them, looked at them said they did not need to be done. o well, i know they will grow back. next time, no snippy to her toes! i will continue to do that.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I don't think they look bad. I like my dog's nails just like that because they look well groomed. When they start to curve or are rounded at the end, I think it's time to dremel.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I always keep my guys nails short and in line with the hair on their feet. I use a dremmel so I dont get clipped quicks and the dremmel sands off small bits at a time. I like my guys to not click click click on the hard floors with their nails hence keeping their nails short to the hair line. The clicking on the floor can cause small little concussions to their nails and bones nerves etc (like horse feet running on hard cement causes banging concussions to the feet)Just nect time remind the groomer no clipping please otherwise they look good.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think they look fine. Don't worry, they will grow. 

If you do not want them to do the nails, tell them. Lots of people take their dogs there just for the nails. But most of their packages include nails, so please do not be mad about this. Life has way too many opportunities to be good and livid. 

LOL, I always lose my mind when they ask over the phone if it is a haircut or just a bath and a brush. I already TOLD them it is a GSD. DO NOT CUT ON MY DOG!!! 

Ok, OK lady, we won't, get a grip -- no they do not say that but, maybe they should. Also, I always put NO when they have that little shave authorization -- no way can you shave my dog! 

I have only had one major bad incident at the farther PetsMart where I won't go again. They left my puppy tied on the table and then went to answer the phone. She slipped off and hung herself. It took two other workers to leave their dogs and rescue her. And the lady did not know I saw this and told me the dog was the most scared she has ever seen. I asked what she did. I mean it was tight quarters and there were people going back and forth with dogs, and even customers back in there. She was being fine, not barking, sniffing at them, and showing no fear or aggression whatsoever. She told me she lay down in the tub and did not do much when she was bathing her. Huh? Whatever. I told her maybe she was a little scared because she dropped her off the table. The lady did not blink an eye, and told me she jumped. SHE JUMPED??? You tie my dog by the neck to a grooming table and let them JUMP off!???! 

Yeah, I called the store manager, who backed her up. I haven't been back there.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

That is how I do my dogs nails. Done that way keeps the quick back too!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

They look perfect to me, they actually look like they've been dremeled.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Your dog's nails look great to me! I'm a groomer, and I always try to get them back as short as possible without hitting the quick. If you don't like them that short, don't worry, they'll grow back quickly.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I prefer that length. I have wood floors, so when his are trimmed back like that. I LOVE them. My floors love them, and he looks well groomed! If they don't clip his wicks then I don't mind how short they get them!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Your dog's nails look great to me! I'm a groomer, and I always try to get them back as short as possible without hitting the quick. If you don't like them that short, don't worry, they'll grow back quickly.


Will you come to TN to do Killian's nails??? LOL! :wub:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> LOL, I always lose my mind when they ask over the phone if it is a haircut or just a bath and a brush. I already TOLD them it is a GSD. DO NOT CUT ON MY DOG!!!


I think at the corporate, chain-store groomers, they just ask questions like "haircut or bath and brush" automatically. Don't freak out. 

I have clipped down coated GSD's. I've even clipped shorthaired dogs like Labs, I know it sounds ridiculous, but the Lab I used to clip had a skin condition that was more easily treated when the hair was clipped.

Generally, I do whatever the client wants as long as it doesn't hurt the dog. You wouldn't believe some of the clips people have asked me to do! One time this lady brought me an obese Cocker, and wanted me to shave just the legs, and leave the body hair long and full. That clip was SOooOOoOoo absurd--the dog looked like a walking ottoman. I just pray that if anyone asks, they won't say where they had their dog groomed.

I've never been asked to do it, but don't know if I'd have the heart to clip down a short stock coat on a GSD. I'd do everything I could to talk the client out of it.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I've always taken Raven to PetSmart to get her nails trimmed and I like them short so I don't have to go often. Two of her vet techs from when she was a puppy work there now so she loves it. There is one guy there who cannot handle her for some reason (no one else has a problem) and I will come back later if he is the only one available.

I took one of my fosters in for a bath before an adoption event once and we had the same guy. I called the foster Mack (as in Mack truck) for a reason and gave him to them on a prong. When I went to pick him up this guy (who was small and skinny) tried to bring Mack out on a slip lead. I heard some crashing and then the doors swung open to Mack bounding out literally dragging the guy on the floor behind him. :rofl: The clearly more experienced groomer came out with Mack's prong and said to the guy: "this should have been your first clue".


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry you are upset with the groomer but personally, I think she did a great job. I dremel all of my dogs nails. My Doberman's breeder got him used to the dremel very early on and it has been easy to maintain. Generally, people like the short, neat look and want them as short as possible. I (try) to grind my dogs nails weekly. 

Dobes are supposed to have cat-light feet and it's recommended to keep the nails far back to keep the feet tight. Here's what his nails look like(dont worry they're not always painted, lol..)










Like others, I prefer that nails to be that short. My GSD is a rescue and had pretty long nails so I've been working on getting her quick back.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

juliejujubean said:


> not very happy with the product... i went to the vet yesterday, he complimented me on how well her nails look and how great of a job i was taking care of them and that he did not need to cut them... being that, i did not tell the groomer lady not to trim her nails thinking she would see that they have been done... now they look too far cut. i don't think she hit the quick but they just don't have their little cutesy curve anymore!!! they are thicker at the cut instead of just the tip and i am very mad. i should have said do not touch the nails but i did not think that she would have ruined them...



I honestly can't remember ever hearing anyone complain about nails clipped too short. Usually it's the opposite, people complain that the nails weren't clipped short enough!

If you don't want the nails clipped, you have to tell the groomer. Groomers are not (usually) mind readers! I think the nails look great.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd never have my dog groomed at the pet store. I've heard too many horror stories. My mom's friend took his Shih-tzu in, and they cut every single quick on all of her nails, and they didn't even tell him.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I wish I could get my dogs nails that short. I use the dremil and it is a two person procedure, one feeds and one works the dremil. Either the dog or my helper becomes impatient before I get them short enough.

Puppy's nails look good in my opinion.


----------

